
E-cigarette makers wage war to lure China’s 300M smokers - jemshenghao
https://kr-asia.com/e-cigarette-makers-wage-war-to-lure-chinas-300-million-smokers
======
jemshenghao
Two years ago, no one in China knew about Relx Technology. Today, it is a firm
valued at USD 2.4 billion...

